

12 Years Ago Today, Bill Gates Showed Up at a Stevenote [video] - jmonegro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxOp5mBY9IY&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fgizmodo.com%2F5331578%2F12-years-ago-today-bill-gates-showed-up-at-a-stevenote

======
moe
Thank you, I had a great laugh starting at 2:23.

The audience reaction is just priceless. "Since we believe in choice"...

------
quizbiz
Those were very desperate times for Mac.

~~~
ArcticCelt
I always wondered if Bill got nostalgic and decided to spare Apple specially
when it was lying on the ground nearly dead. Maybe he decided to give a chance
to is old foe? (Maybe I am just crazy)

~~~
BJWSmith
It was politically the best move for Microsoft. As Jobs states, Apple +
Microsoft = 100% market share for desktops. If Apple were to go, as start ups
enter, Microsoft's shear size would be an easy target for monopolistic
practices. Propping up Apple enables Apple to potentially share that burden,
all the while having a very public act to ward off the litigious.

